# Big Bass and bream



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I caught this big bass last night and only had my shoe to compare it with I wear a size 12 shoe. Anyone want to take a guess of the weight... I also caught this big bream during the day.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

Id say he is about 3 to 4 pounds got to love them night bass on the jig


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

perdidofisher said:


> Id say he is about 3 to 4 pounds got to love them night bass on the jig


I don't know about 3 to 4 pounds if my shoe is 12 inches and it was double my shoe size or more that's a 24 to 25 inch bass which is alot bigger then 3 to 4 pounds


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

4 lbs on the bass


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Prolly closer to the 6-7 pound range nice fish Brandon!

Chase


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice fish. I'd say the bass is 4-5 pounds. I wear a size 14 shoe and the total length of my shoe is a little over 13" so your size 12 is probably around 11 - 11.5". Either way, it is a nice bass. That's one heck of a bream too!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Always carry a tape in your box!!! then there is a fishing calculator you can do measrements and get close.... Nice fishies!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Mouth looks right for about 4 pounds


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Mouth looks right for about 4 pounds


+1.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice fish!
Best guess 4-5#'s.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say 5-5.5lbs with that girth. Nice bass and bream Brandon. I got several on Blackwater Monday but no big ones.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Redalert08 said:


> Prolly closer to the 6-7 pound range nice fish Brandon!
> 
> Chase


x1

nice bass!!!!! blackwater is producing some quality bass lately


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, don't get caught fishing in those golf course ponds!


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Jason said:


> Always carry a tape in your box!!! then there is a fishing calculator you can do measrements and get close.... Nice fishies!!!


Better yet, always carry a scale...  I guess 5 lbs.


----------



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

*bass*

Bass 3 to 4 LBS got plenty of bass behind me and some on the wall.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a stonebrooke bull blue gill, lol


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

The size of a bass depends on how you take the picture. 
Don't ever put your foot in the pic for comparison, or if you do just say you have a size 8 foot.
If you have a scale, don't weigh the fish, because if you do exaggerate a little, you may feel guilty. Just say it weighed a little under 7lbs+-.
Heck, nobody knows!
This is from an old fart who has been exaggerating the size of my bass (and other things) for 69 years.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

The fish calculator seems to work well, that is if you have an accurate length and girth measurement. Thats the key though.


----------

